# My cat caught young dove - help



## kpt. Willard (Apr 8, 2010)

Hy, this is my first post here.

I have young dove, that my cat caught, but he/she is not wounded, just few feathers damaged on left wing. I have it for about 1 week.

Here is picture when i got him/her.

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._383549176066_548996066_3671393_2178022_n.jpg

I noticed something on his beak today, and it looks weird...can someone please tell me what is this (this scares me)?

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8531/ticakljun.jpg

Bird is some 15-20cm long and weights some 120grams (lot bigger then 1 week ago).

I never had a dove/pigeon so i need some instructions on feeding and i have quite low experience with birds (just with those i saved from cat).

This is 4th bird my cat caught and that is alive, and has no serious wounds or damaged wings.

Thnx for your answers.


----------



## kpt. Willard (Apr 8, 2010)

i searched google and i found that it may be Trichomonasis. He has almost all the simptoms of that disease since today. He was very well till yesterday (was flying around my house). I will take him to the vet tomorrow if it is not to late and if he can be healed.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

No, that isn't trichomoniasis. It could be pox, but I am not certain at all.

Cynthia


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i don't think it's trich either, is it possible it is a healing wound from your cat, kinda looks like that, you'll have to keep and eye on it and see how it progresses.
also, it's always standard practice to administer antibiotics with any cat caught bird, they carry a deadly bacteria in their saliva.
we have feeding instructions on here somewhere i will try to find it.
and i have to say, maybe it's time to keep your cats indoors and protect the wildlife
http://www.abcbirds.org/abcprograms/policy/cats/index.html


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

here's a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3GPWhHeG4s
parrot hand feeding formula works great


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am sorta amazed she/he's alive actually, considering that there's probably broken skin somewhere. That bird needs antibiotics ASAP. Hopefully the vet visit won't be too late.

Whenever a bird is attacked, the slightest scratch or scrape allows a path for infection from the attacker to overwhelm the bloodstream in anywhere from 12-72 hours. It doesn't have to be a 'serious' looking wound...it doesn't have to have been bitten. A cat claw or scratch is all it takes.

Birds cannot 'fight off' these sort of injuries the way mammals can. They need immediate treatment usually. That your dove is still alive is somewhat miraculous and shows she's a fighter. Just get that vet appt. first thing in AM, and keep her in a warm and quiet place until then, with food and water. Is her breast/keelbone protruding at all ? Has she been eating and drinking ?

Do you have any human antibiotics at home ??


----------



## kpt. Willard (Apr 8, 2010)

my male cat is the one that caught him and he isnt killer, he just wants to play and only thing hid did to this dowe is that he caught him with his paw on the left wing. He never did any serious dmg to bird he caught (they were all young, fallen from their nest from trees in my garden).

am feeding him 3-4 times a day and he was in excellent shape till yesterday. He hasnt got any wound or wing dmg, just those 2 feathers (they are not broken or been bend or scratched, they just miss - i dont know english word for - "surface area" as you see in picture).
he is eating by himself, a just put food in front of his beak and after some time he starts to east. A had to manual feed him for first 2-3 days. He also drinks water by himself sometimes, sometimes i have to do it.

Today he is much better, it is 7am and i alread gave him food and he eat by himself but i need to go to work now and when i get home i will take him to vet.


----------



## kpt. Willard (Apr 8, 2010)

that thing on his beak is getting bigger, it is now also inside of his beak, and am 100% sure that it has nothing to do with cat cause i only noticed that yesterday and am feeding him for +1 week. i will take him to vet, but that bothers me.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My first thought at seeing the picture was avian pox. That's caused by a virus and pretty much has to run its course. You can offer supportive care, but if it's that, then the bird's immune system has to pretty much eradicate it. I DO think it is wise to have a vet take a look. It could be canker but doesn't look like canker to me in the pictures. Bless you for caring for this bird, and please do keep us posted as to what is happening.

Terry


----------



## kpt. Willard (Apr 8, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> My first thought at seeing the picture was avian pox. That's caused by a virus and pretty much has to run its course. You can offer supportive care, but if it's that, then the bird's immune system has to pretty much eradicate it. I DO think it is wise to have a vet take a look. It could be canker but doesn't look like canker to me in the pictures. Bless you for caring for this bird, and please do keep us posted as to what is happening.
> 
> Terry


for 25 years am saving all kind of animals, and picking them off the street. In my country there is quite large number of people that just throw young casts/dogs/etc on the street and i live near elementary school and since there is lot of kids there, people just abandon young animals on a parking lot and for 25 years am saving them and they usually stay by my for the rest of their natural life. i once had 3 dogs and 6 cats, all raised by me. I also saved some birds that i found wounded or that dropped from tree and my cat saw it, and basically, i saved them because i saw cat is doing something strange in garden.

I will keep you informed how this bird is going, i really like that bird and i will give all i can to raise him and that he gets well.

Thnx for all your answers.


----------



## kpt. Willard (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello.

I must say that my bird is in excellent shape and very healthy.

Him watching trough the window

http://img175.imageshack.us/i/predrag.jpg/

Walking all over me.

http://img94.imageshack.us/i/jaipredrag.jpg/

And that pox on his beak has almost completely gone.

I have question. When i release him, will he leave or stay near my house?

He thinks that me and my mom are his parents, he is afraid of my dad cause he didnt see him till yesterday.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Handsome guys-both of you! Glad he's doing well!


----------



## kpt. Willard (Apr 8, 2010)

Update.

My bird is free but everyday at about 17h she comes back tl eat and drink water and spend some time with us. She has a mate.

Sh sitting on my mom's head

http://img130.imageshack.us/i/p1000480j.jpg/

That's her mate.

http://img708.imageshack.us/i/p1000502c.jpg/

That's my beauty

http://img203.imageshack.us/i/p1000503z.jpg/

And both of them eating.

http://img686.imageshack.us/i/p1000504ll.jpg/


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

How lovely...

Well done kpt. Willard..!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the cheering update! And well done. 

Cynthia


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awesome! it's always the best feeling when they visit to let you know they are okay and better yet that they found a mate and are going to make more little ones, maybe the whole family will be visiting soon


----------



## kpt. Willard (Apr 8, 2010)

altgirl35 said:


> awesome! it's always the best feeling when they visit to let you know they are okay and better yet that they found a mate and are going to make more little ones, maybe the whole family will be visiting soon


yeah, i love her so much...we didnt know he was she until we let her go and when she brought a mate.  I am so glad that she made it and now is great healthy young bird and free. I hope they will have little ones soon.

actually she stopped bringing her mate to our house, she eats alone, than sits on terrace for 1h or so, and flies away and then about 200-300m farther he joins her. Could he be guarding nest and eggs if they have any? I dont know why he isnt coming with her again to eat and drink water.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they may taking turns on the eggs, or maybe he's just to nervous to come down


----------



## kpt. Willard (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, he is afraid to come without her. he was few times near watching na my terrace but he is afraid to fly over there when she is not present. Poor little guy.

Can she already lay eggs? i got her 3rd, 4th April and you can see picture how big or small she was.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

idk for sure, but i would think if she is paired up with a mate it would mean she's old enough to lay eggs


----------

